# Michigan Employers - employee unemployment issues



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I am meeting with a representative of the Unemployment Agency in two weeks. I am meeting in Representative Yonkers office so that the UIA can hear from us about issues our seasonal employees have had trying to collect benefits. Please PM me your name and contact # and I will call you to get the details. I don't want to turn this into a long drawn out ***** session.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm interested in this Herm. I'll reach out to you and get you my new contact info. Great job! Representative Yonkers is the perfect legislator to help with this. Is Jeff Sneller also involved? Jeff has Representative Yonkers ear....he got him to sponsor our hold harmless verbiage in the house, and has a long and solid history with him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yonker's should be the right guy, but he is a typical politician. 

His 3 brothers told him they wouldn't vote for him again.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I wonder why. He was very attentive and supportive of our concerns when I met him with our group a couple weeks ago. He didn't strike me as a typical politician. He came off as a solid guy. As I'm sure you know he sold his landscape business when he was elected to office, so he relates very well to all of our issues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It was after he voted for the screwed up gas tax that we voted down.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I say pot tax for potholes. We'd end up with the best roads in the country.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

TCLA;2038842 said:


> I say pot tax for potholes. We'd end up with the best roads in the country.


Do you really smoke that much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol..........


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I look at this as a positive opportunity. Nothing will ever change if dialogue does not take place. I am looking for you to help me tell our story as it relates to unemployment benefits that affect each one of us. Negative commentary and *****ing behind the scenes get us nowhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll be happy to be negative to his face.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Herm Witte;2038885 said:


> I look at this as a positive opportunity. Nothing will ever change if dialogue does not take place. I am looking for you to help me tell our story as it relates to unemployment benefits that affect each one of us. Negative commentary and *****ing behind the scenes get us nowhere.


To help us understand better,
Herman, what is your story, as it relates to unemployment benefits?

I positively, want taxpayer subsidised unemployment extensions to come to a end.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TCLA;2038783 said:


> I'm interested in this Herm. I'll reach out to you and get you my new contact info. Great job! Representative Yonkers is the perfect legislator to help with this. Is Jeff Sneller also involved? Jeff has Representative Yonkers ear....he got him to sponsor our hold harmless verbiage in the house, and has a long and solid history with him.


Can I have your new contact info so I can pass it along to Mark

Good Luck to you Herm..Trying to envoke change is a Big undertaking when dealing with Lansing


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2038903 said:


> To help us understand better,
> Herman, what is your story, as it relates to unemployment benefits?
> 
> I positively, want taxpayer subsidied unemployment extensions to come to a end.


In Michigan myself and others layoff their seasonal employees late November or sometime in December. They are entitled to unemployment benefits. A benefit paid for by employers. Even when given a return to work date laid off employees must apply for other employment or potentialy lose a week or two of their benefits. In addition, as I and others understand it, when a dollar is legitimately earned and reported those dollars are deducted dollar for dollar from their benefit. Historically employees were allowed to earn up to 50% of their benefit before their benefit was reduced. A much better scenario that encourages laid off employees to work. The system today does not encourage laid off employees to work in the off season. Working ends up being a penalty. Many of us use our laid off seasonal employees in our snow operation. In reality the only incentive my laid off employees to work in our snow operation is the threat of losing their unemployment benefit. I am looking for instances from Michigan employers where their laid off employees had difficulty with the Unemployment system. I hope this helps clarify what I am looking for.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Crystal ,

As a worker and superviser in the ski industry I know the drill,
I think the biggest hinder will be with the unions.

I worked as full time seasonal ( Union) .
with your layoff notice,
You got a call back date based on your seniority.

We never even considered looking for work,
Never had to. As it was not required as you have a job..
We went rock climbing all mud season,or worked no more than 32hrs in a 2 week period.
Don't want to mess with the benefits by working to much..
Young with no responsibilities .....
Then went back to work in August . 

then With the short duration of the lay off , we would petition for our full benefits .

As we get older we can look back and say,
Get a job, cut your hair,.....


----------

